# Day 3 FSH/LH results



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Just had my FSH/LH results back before I start cycle #2. My clinic don't do amh tests.

Both levels were 6 - is that good for my age? Have googled but didn't really answer my question.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

That is very good! You should be realy pleased with those results, mine is 12.1 and I am 36 eeeeekkkk!

Judging by those results your amh should be good too  good luck with your treatment x


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup, think thats ok, mine was 6.9 and clinic seems to be pleased with that - I'm 41, got decent eggs/embryos last cycle - if only they would bloody stick! 

My clinic doesn't do AMH either, can't work out if thats a good or bad thing?

S x


----------



## TheYankee (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a great level!  Mine was 8 last time it got tested and I'm 43 and thought it was fab...yay!


----------

